# Rupert's Walk



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I like action shots what can I say!




























I spy cows...


















After his swim:



























The lizards we found:









Rupert King of the Meadows:









Back home and not very impressed:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics. In the 'after the swim' pics, I hope he wasn't rolling in a cow pat :lol:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Great pics!

We've been to The Gogs today, but didn't take any pics.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Lovely pics. In the 'after the swim' pics, I hope he wasn't rolling in a cow pat :lol:


Haha no he wasn't but he came close accidentally so I had to scream TREATTTTTTTTT at the top of my lungs to make him stop :lol:

He did trample in a muddy pit at the end and made my nice white linen shorts filthy though


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

francesandjon said:


> Great pics!
> 
> We've been to The Gogs today, but didn't take any pics.


Oooh its nice there isn't it, is it quite busy when you go?


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Oooh its nice there isn't it, is it quite busy when you go?


Went with a friend and his lab, probably saw about 4 or 5 other people/groups so not too bad.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow super pictures I reckon that's one happy Rupert! I really like those lizards too


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

What a happy boy


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

SixStar said:


> What a happy boy


You wouldn't know to look at him now, he's had a right face on since we got home the rotter 

This was his swim :001_wub:

‪.....‬‏ - YouTube

Short and sweet but a couple months ago he would never have gone in there it was too big a drop for him to want to risk it but he sniffed that water out pretty quick and went straight in :thumbup1:


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I really enjoyed those photos, and the video was an extra bonus


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow lovely pictures 
I especially like i spy cows and Rupert king of the meadows 
:smile5:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_wub: lovely photos!  rupert looks like he's really enjoying himself!


----------

